# p1105 Check code



## alan35 (Oct 9, 2003)

I have a 97 Sentra with the Service Engine Soon light on. I have just come back from the mechanic's place of business. He had a print out of the code P1105 Map\Baro Switch\Solenoid Valve. He had the car for 2 days. He said he reset the code and the light went away. This has been reset a bunch of times and it comes back within 20 miles. I live in New York and now you can't pass inspection without everything working. Any suggestions as to root cause of this problem.

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## cjawahir (Jan 3, 2005)

*FAULT P1105*

dear alan35, you must repair the fault, you just cant reset fault code and expect the the car to be fixed.
does this car has a turbo in?
The problem is in the map sensor circuit, it could be solenoid valve.
Check the vacum line that goes to the MAP sensor.


charitar jawahir
electronic technican
engine diagnostic

address: trinidad W.I.


----------



## alan35 (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. This car does not have a turbo. I realize that the problem must be fixed. The mechanic who looked at vehicle doesn't think that the solenoid will fix it. I guess he doesn't want the headache of ordering it and not being the problem. He suggested it might be the computer.
Since I really don't know much about cars, do you suggest that a Nissan dealership should fix this problem.











cjawahir said:


> dear alan35, you must repair the fault, you just cant reset fault code and expect the the car to be fixed.
> does this car has a turbo in?
> The problem is in the map sensor circuit, it could be solenoid valve.
> Check the vacum line that goes to the MAP sensor.
> ...


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The B14 Factory Service Manual has a procedure for checking the MAP/BARO solenoid valve when P1105 is tripped. It is rather complex, and you will need a volt meter, but... 


1- Warm up the car and pull the vacuum hose connected to the MAP/BARO switch solenoid with the engine idling. There should be vacuum there (~ -20in Hg). If NG, replace the hose. 
2- Check the vacuum hose between the Absolute Pressure Sensor and the solenoid for splits/cracks and clogging (blow through it). 
3- With the engine off, disconnect the solenoid electrical connector. Turn the ignition switch on. Check the voltage between terminal 2 (brown wire) and ground. It should be 12v (battery voltage). If no voltage, check the 10a fuse #21. 
4- Check Absolute Pressure Sensor. Remove the sensor with its wiring connected. (Located near the top of the firewall next to the cruise control actuator [disk-shaped on a bracket]). Remove the hose and turn the ignition on. Voltage between terminal #2 (white wire) and ground should be 3.2-4.8v. Apply a vacuum to the hose and the voltage should be 1-1.4v lower than the first reading. If NG, the sensor is bad. 
5- Check the solenoid. Remove the solenoid electrical connector and hoses and check the air passage continuity by applying 12v to the connections. With 12v on, there should be continuity between the two close hose connections, and no connection between the lone connector and the double connection closest to it. With no voltage applied it should be the opposite (no continuity between the close ones, and continuity between the far one and the closest double one). If NG the solenoid is bad. 

I hope this is understandable. 

Lew


----------



## cjawahir (Jan 3, 2005)

hi guys, i am asking does this car has a MAP sensor or does it carry an air flow sensor?
turbo vehicle carry air flow sensor and also MAP sensor.
I DONT think this vehicle has a map sensor.
ask some one to show you where the air flow sensor is in your vehicle.
The air flow sensor is hook up to the air intake box about 4 or five wires.
take your vehicle to scan again , with a good nissan software tool.
let the technician show you the the screen with the fault code.


----------

